# POP email query



## davidsaunders (Oct 18, 2017)

My work computer runs POP email via Mac Mail and some of us set up our email on our home computers as well so that we can keep in touch out of hours.

I want to know whether our IT team are able to see which accounts are being downloaded by more than one device and if so, are they able to see the location / IP address of the devices?

Can anyone help?
Thank you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

We would have to know the server setup and Rules.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Are you doing this for personal/social contacts, or work related contacts while working on assigned projects?

If personal, I would ask your employer if they want you using the work email for personal contact.

Why can't you simply trade personal, non-work related email addresses?


----------

